# bansky t-shirt



## dlx1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Why he not rpl tp emails  
Banksy t-shirt  on ebay are they make by him or a rip of his designs by some chump ?


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 29, 2006)

*Pirate material*

http://search.ebay.co.uk/Banksy_W0QQcatrefZC3QQfromZR2



> Bid now for a copy of Banksy graffiti on a NEW khaki colour, loose fit, cotton t-shirt.
> 
> Its hand painted by British artists URBAN FLAME. We used Banksy stencils, and fabric paint which doesn't wash out.





> URBAN FLAME is a female collective of Graffiti artists, who remain anonymous due to their illegal activities.



Oooh, how edgy.  

I wonder if Banksy is the sort of guy that sues, or whether instead he just laughs at the irony of it all?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 30, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> http://search.ebay.co.uk/Banksy_W0QQcatrefZC3QQfromZR2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read that as 'ironing of it all' 

cant be doing with ironing T-shirts

<shudders>


----------



## Isambard (Jun 30, 2006)

Turn them inside out innit so as not to damage the print.

I iron all my stuff but that's the kind of nice well spoken respectable young man that I am.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 30, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Turn them inside out innit so as not to damage the print.
> 
> I iron all my stuff but that's the kind of nice well spoken respectable young man that I am.



yeah but you wear them like that too! :weirdo!:


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 30, 2006)

so that a no then !
I still like the 'laugh now' it old but still make me  
----------------------------------------------------
_
Sleeping Giants Brighton - 1st & 2nd July 2006_


----------



## Kevicious (Jul 7, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Why he not rpl tp emails
> Banksy t-shirt  on ebay are they make by him or a rip of his designs by some chump ?



Chump. Almost definitely.

If you want to buy a GENUINE Banksy t-shirt and support water projects in Zapatista communities, email the Bristol-based solidarity group KIPTIK (kiptik@buz.org). Banksy has worked with KIPTIK in the Zapatista communities, and donated one of his designs (Zapatista playing football) for t-shirts as a fundraiser for the group.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 9, 2006)

cheers Kev...you've just solved a pressy problem for me!


----------



## Kevicious (Jul 10, 2006)

Always a pleasure


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Oooh, how edgy.
> 
> I wonder if Banksy is the sort of guy that sues, or whether instead he just laughs at the irony of it all?



I reckon he sues if the way his 'minders' had a go at me and Cyberfairy (last year at Glastonbury) is anything to go by


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 10, 2006)

> 'minders"


  

thanks for @buz.org


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 10, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I reckon he sues if the way his 'minders' had a go at me and Cyberfairy (last year at Glastonbury) is anything to go by



didn't he have his pie_n_beer/cider breast-stencil kit with'im then?


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 12, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Why he not rpl tp emails
> Banksy t-shirt  on ebay are they make by him or a rip of his designs by some chump ?



Same thing IMHO.


----------

